# Grundlagensuche für Spiel



## Anton2k (5. Jan 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mich entschieden das ich eine Spiel Idee umsetzen möchte die ich schon eine Weile habe. Das Problem ich habe bis jetzt simplere Programme erstellt, wie Eingabemasken für Datenbanken. Auch schon etwas mit Grafik und Zeichen Funktionen. 
So Hauptproblem ist also ich eine Idee und möchte diese umsetzen aber mir fehlen die nötigen Grundlagen dies zu tun. 

Es soll ein Strategiespiel werden, das heist es wird viele Grafiken geben welche anklickbar sein müssen. Bei einem Rechtsklick soll ein Kontextmenü aufklappen, ziehe ich eine dieser Grafiken auf eine andere sollen sie je nach Art Interagieren. Das ganze soll in einem eigenen GUI untergebracht werden...das Heist Knöpfe und Co. müssen erstellt und mit Funktion gefüllt werden,.....

Ich habe mir die Grundfunktionen überlegt und möchte das Programm sehr Simpel erstellen und dann die Funktionalität Stück für Stück erweitern. Das heist es muss erweiterbar sein ohne das jede Kleinigkeit einen kompletten Umbau des Programms bedingt. Also ordentliches Klassen Design zu diesem Zweck.

Soviel zur Erklärung des ganzen. *Die Simple frage ist: Wie lerne ich das?*
Welche Tutorials sind gut und diesbezüglich Hilfreich. Welche Bücher helfen mir weiter? (Hab mir "Killer Game Programming in Java" gekauft...hat mir schon einige Lampen aufgehen lassen aber geht ehr in den 3D Bereich und weniger in die Richtung die mich Interessiert). Natürlich sollten es nicht 10 Bücher für hunderte Euro sein wo in jedem nur ein kleines Kapitel zu dem Thema hat. Fertige nicht so große Programme (sonst blick ich ohnehin nicht durch) wo der Quellcode verfügbar ist als Anschauungsmaterial....

Und dann heist es für mich Stück für Stück lernen...vermutlich dauert es ewig bis zu ersten Version aber ich schätze das ist der Weg den ich gehen muss damit ich so etwas hin bekomme.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jan 2012)

Schau mal nach Quaxlis 2d Tutorial hier im Forum das hilft vielleicht.


----------



## Pommes9485 (5. Jan 2012)

Also was mir geholfen hat (bin auch noch beim Einstieg) ist diese Seite :
NeHe Productions - Everything OpenGL
Rechts unter Legacy Lessons.

Du kannst dir den Quellcode auch immer unten für LWJGL runterladen, die Tutorials selbst sind für C/++ geschrieben, was aber keinen großen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Anton2k (5. Jan 2012)

Quaxlis 2d Tutorial kenne ich bereits. Finde ich gute Grundlagen was den Aufbau angeht...leider geht es in eine andere Richtung als ich suche. 

DieOpenGL Tutorials sind schön gehen aber auch in eine andere Richtung als von mir gesucht. Werde es auf jeden fall als Bookmark aufheben wenn es doch mal richtung OpenGL geht aber aktuell noch nicht das was ich suche.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für die ersten Antworten.


----------



## homer65 (5. Jan 2012)

Wenn du Grafische Oberflächen machen willst, mußt du dich erst mal entscheiden, ob du Swing oder SWT benutzen willst.
Du wirst Leute finden die Swing bevorzugen und solche die SWT bevorzugen.
Ich persönlich kann zu SWT nichts sagen, da ich nur Swing kenne.
Zu Swing gibt es ganz gute Bücher.
Persönlich finde ich "graphic JAVA Die JFC beherrschen (Swing)" von David M. Geary gut.
Das Buch ist schon älter, aber ich bin es ja schließlich auch.
Wie gesagt, das ist nur meine Meinung und nicht das Evangelium.


----------



## Anton2k (5. Jan 2012)

Heist also auch wenn ich eine Vollbildanwendung schreibe in der eine Spielwelt dargestellt wird das ich dort normale Swing Komponenten unterbringe? Bzw. mir eigene davon ableite und diese dann Benutze?


----------



## Fu3L (5. Jan 2012)

> Heist also auch wenn ich eine Vollbildanwendung schreibe in der eine Spielwelt dargestellt wird das ich dort normale Swing Komponenten unterbringe? Bzw. mir eigene davon ableite und diese dann Benutze?



Nein. Das einzige, was du in Swing haben wirst, ist ein JPanel auf dem du zeichnest. Um den Rest musst du dich dann selber kümmern, wenn du kein OpenGL nimmst.
Das heißt, du erstellst Objekte und zeichnest die, wenn die im sichtbaren Fenster liegen. Wenn dann eines angeklickt wird, ist das anfangs nichts mehr als 'ne Mauskoordinate auf dem JPanel. Damit musst du dann ermitteln, welches Element an diesem Punkt im Vordergrund ist, sodass du die weitere Interaktion anfangen kannst.

Wissen über die Funktionsweise der RenderingPipelines von Grafikkarten kann nicht schaden, um sowas umzusetzen. Das hab ich selbst bei meinem jüngsten Minispiel festgestellt 

Jedes Objekt als JButton oder JPanel zu realisieren, wird jedenfalls nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Jan 2012)

Wenn es nur 2D werden soll könntest du SLICK verwenden. Da ist bereits einiges an Vorarbeit investiert und du hättest ein ordentlichen OpenGL Grundgerüst in dem du Buttons etc einbauen könntest. Ausreichend viele Examples und Tutorials existieren nach meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand auch. Zumindest wird du damit recht schnell einen Prototypen auf die Beine stellen können.


----------



## Anton2k (12. Jan 2012)

Ich hab mich für "Learning by doing" entschieden. So einen richtigen Weg scheint es nicht zu geben. 
Hab ne ganz nette Serie auf Youtube gefunden dazu:
Youtube
Dann schaue ich mir von Java Spiele für die Ludum Dare den Quellcode an um mir mehr anzueignen. 

Und "frickel" nebenbei an ersten Entwürfen fürs das fertige Spiel. Einfach Stück für Stück. Werde da sicherlich noch einige Fragen haben die ich hier Posten werde. 
Danke schon einmal für die ersten Tipps.


----------

